# Grass plugs



## aprildawn (Jan 14, 2007)

I have found these "grass plugs" they claim that if you plant them, i believe every 4 inches or so apart, that they will grow together and take over the rest of the yard leaving this beautiful green grass that stays green all year round and requires very little watering and only has to be mowed like 2 times a year. Anyone heard of this stuff, and if so does it really work?


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

You will have to identify the plugs for us to give an opinion. The only plugs I am familiar with are "Zoysia plugs", but these will brown out in the late Fall when the temperature drops.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree that they are probably Zoysia grass. I have seen lawns that are very nice when these plugs are used. I have also seen failures in attempting to use them. I believe you need to purchase products like this from a local nursery so you get products that will have a better chance of growing in your area. This type of grass is very invasive and will spread anywhere it is not contained to.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

If it is zoysia, and you want to install plugs, it may take 2 to 3 seasons before your lawn is fully covered if you placed plugs amongst the existing grass. If the ground is bare, then much less.
It does take much less mowing then bluegrass. It is an overstatement to say zoysia needs only 2 or 3 mowings a year, because most people like to keep their lawns 2 to 2-1/2 inchs high for a better appearance.

See if there is a zoysia farm near you. You might be able to buy it in sod form. they will also have info on its care for the first year to make sure it gets well established and yearly care after that.

The things I don't like about zoysia are:
It will invade flower beds by sending its stolens (roots) over or under borders and it is tough to cut the stolens with a knife. Snips would be better. 
If your neighbors lawn is right up against yours, then he/she will not like you planting zoysia because of its invasiveness, if they prefer and have a nice bluegrass lawn.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

Plugs are for sure a long term fix. It takes time for them to spread. Also location is a concern. Doesn't work all to well in the deep south or in heavy shaded areas or under trees. Best to choose what grows best in your climate.


----------

